# Philip Glass: Life - A Journey Through Time



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Carolyn Kuan / Residentie Orkest den Haag
Philip Glass: Life - A Journey Through Time

Release Date June 2, 2017
Duration58:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
The Dr Anton Philips Hall, The Hague, Netherlands


----------

